# Another betty update



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Once again I'm overwhelmed and grateful by people's concern for my little Betty.
Things are definitely heading in the right direction. By yesterday afternoon
she was running round the garden and seemingly almost back to her old self.
Her breathing still seems to be a bit quick and is a bit snuffly ( is that really a word!!) but the difference from even a couple of days ago is absolutely amazing. We had a meeting with the dog walker on Saturday and she showed us cuts and bruises she had sustained ( she had not even mentioned previously that she got hurt). It transpires that she was only walking Betty,her own dog and one other dog that she has bought on from a puppy.
The other two dogs were off lead and someway in front of her which makes
the random dog attacking Betty ( rather than approaching a pack) more
plausible ( to be honest we felt a little bad about not believing her story so Betty insisted we send her a big bunch of flowers)
I have to take Betty to the vet for another check up tomorrow and will let you know how we get on but it really does seem she is over the worst.
Thanks again for all your good wishesxxxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Great news!!!! Well done Betty xx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

so pleased x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Colin, I'm so pleased for you. What a relief. Poor Betty, what a trauma it has been for her (and you) but I'm sure with all your loving care she will recover from it. We have only had Izzy home for a week, but already she is a huge part of our family. Look forward to hearing how Betty is over the coming days. :hug: from Izzy for her


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

So glad to hear Betty is getting better by the day.
Also glad you met up with the dog walker too and talked to her, sounds like her confidence might be a bit out too. Mine would be.

Hugs to Betty :hug:


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for keeping us updated Colin. Glad to hear Betty is on the mend and fingers crossed all will be well with her from now on!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

All sounds positive  fab news ... puppy hugs to Betty xxxx

Lovely idea about the flowers .. xxx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

That's great news about Betty Colin. I'm pleased you have been reassured by your dog walker too. I'm sure she appreciated the flowers.  Wishing Betty continued improvement. xx

Karen x


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm sorry Colin just read ur thread about little Betty .......... what a horible thing to happen ............ glad shes on the mend ............. lotsa woofs from Dexter x


----------



## frankalison (May 19, 2011)

Glad Betty feeling better.xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

so pleased to hear she is healing quickly. what a nightmare for your dog walker though! x


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Very pleased to hear Betty is getting better and is enjoying herself again


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

What a resilient little girl, so very very relieved for both of you and pleased to hear good news x


----------



## Pip (Jul 22, 2011)

Such good news! You must be so relieved. And Betty sounds like she is growing up to be very considerate puppy


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I am so pleased Betty is recovering well and well done for sending the flowers, poor lady must be mortified by what has happened. xx


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

Thata great news, so glad betty is getting better x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Colin. Just back from holiday and so sorry to hear your awful news. Crikey I can't begin to imagine what you went through. Simply horrific. I'm so so pleased to read she is making a recovery. I hope it continues, and quickly. 

Harri x


----------

